# Native Ultimate 12 Angler



## jrsamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone ever owned one of these? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I haven't owned one but used a friend's Ultimate a few times in south FL and demo'd the one with a pedal drive that Pensacola Kayak and Sail has. It's pretty much a canoe with better attachment points for rod holders and other gear.

Ultimates are reasonably fast, especially the 14footer. Pretty stable in quiet waters, and have a lot of carrying capacity. However, they aren't that suited for most of the waters we have up here which tend to be very open and deep. Especially NOT SUITED to being in the Gulf since they DO NOT have scuppers to self-drain when you take waves over the side.

These boats would be pretty good for salt marshes in the upper bay, the bayous and for freshwater rivers but you'd have to pick your days carefully in the open water of the lower bay. Mangrove backcountry in South FL is where the Native Ultimate is really at home and it makes a great boat for that application. Unfortunately not the most versatile for our area.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## jrsamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Sure appreciate the info!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

ive tested the Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 from key sailing before i bought my hobie pro angler. the peddles felt like a ten speed bike on the lowest setting and it also didnt have as many comparments and extras, so i went with the hobie( plus hobie has been around for a long time and has a great warranty)


----------



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

I have owned a prowler,perception, Hobie Outback, Native Ultimate, and have been using a mariner for over a year.

I sold the Hobie after two hull replacements, and used the Native Ultimate for awhile. The ultimate paddles very nicely and glides in the water. It has a canoe type of design, and is more suited to inshore, fair weather fishing.

The Mariner is more of an all around kayak. The pedal drive is a bit stiffer than the Mirage Drive, but is has a big advantage with the ability to reverse the direction of the yak. This is a big help when pulling reds out of the docks.

The Mariner is also very stable, and it is very easy to stand and fish. The Mariner is well built, and has different options available to outfit the yak.

The seat is one of the best around, and is similar to the PA. It is a mesh material over an aluminum frame. It is very comfortable, easy to adjust, and can be removed if needed.

The rear deck of the Mariner is a unique design that was developed as a swim on platform. This may be a stretch, but there is plenty of room on the rear deck for my wheels and live well, or milk crate, depending on the order of the day.

The pedal drive can be removed, and paddling the yak is very comparable to paddling the outback; neither yaks are very pleasant to paddle for long.

Overall, I have been very happy with the performance and reliability of the Mariner.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice, Ive always wanted to try a mariner out. I would feel more comfy pedaling. I have a cycling background and enjoy gym workouts on a recumbant bike. The mirage drive use to give me annoying knee pain if im not consistant on it, meaning if you use it often it probably is strengthening your knees. I noticed if i took a week away from it, the knee pain would be there. never had that with cycling. 
I heard the early ultimates felt weak and flexed alot around the pedal housing. How does the Mariner feel as far as the stiffness of the housing?


----------



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

The ultimate has some flex to it, but the mariner is pretty solid. There really isn't any flex to it.


----------



## loyed (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a native 14.5 and love it. I will agree with what others have said in that it is a very stable flat water boat. I wouldn't even think of carrying it in the gulf but I can sit in that comfortable seat while paddling the bay all day long. This is the only kayak I have owned so I have nothing to compare it too.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

bbarton13 said:


> ( plus hobie has been around for a long time and has a great warranty)


wouldnt need the warrenty if they didnt break all the time brandon:thumbup::whistling::starwars:


----------

